
Does it violate federal export law if a website publishes CAD files of firearms? - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/does-it-violate-federal-export-law-if-a-website-publishes-cad-files-of-firearms/
======
gravypod
From my understanding of the law, as long as the uploaded blocks non-OPEC
countries from access then it is ok. I'd like to hear a real legal person
comment so that I don't have to talk to any three letter agencies that don't
exist in a context other then hiring.

